
In depth look at Google's increased lobbying efforts under a GOP dominated DC - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/googles-dominance-in-washington-faces-a-reckoning-1509379625
======
tareqak
Original title: _Google’s Dominance in Washington Faces a Reckoning_

Techmeme summary: _Wall Street Journal: Source: Google, Facebook, and other
tech companies met to discuss congressional concerns ahead of this week 's
hearings amid populist turn against Silicon Valley_

